# Primer Sealer problems



## superiorceilings (May 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

I do alot of ceiling repairs and most of them deal with water damage. I do not fool around when it comes to water damage and I use alot of Zinsser products including the shelac base and oil base sealers. Problem I am having is I am using a sealer that has an oil/shelac base and alot of clients want a matt/flat finish so I use the water base ceiling paints. I apply the ceiling paint over the oil paint and I am still able to see where I have applied the oil/shelac paint over the stain.

What would you guys reccomend? 

I am ready to be hurt real bad over this one ;(


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I use Zinsser CS and two coats of flat on top of that. make sure you let everything dry completely between coats. Maybe even set up a dehumidifier below it.


----------



## superiorceilings (May 4, 2008)

Is your flat top coat an acrylic latex?

I actually applied 3 coats of ceiling over the sealer and I was still able to see the area I covered with the sealer. Although the top coat was dry to the touch but not completely dry by the time I left the residence, that could contribute to why I am seeing the sealer base under the top coat.

Thanx for the reply....


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

you can do an extra spot "prime" with your flat top coat on the stained area too. It does show through until it the top coat is completely dry usually too. What products are you using?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you seeing the stain, or flash. If you left before it was completely dry you will always see the flash because the paint takes longer to dry over your spot primes. If you see the stain you are not using the right primer.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Seal stain with Zinsser's BIN (or Cover Stain)
Allow to dry
Spot coat sealed area with one (1) coat premium ceiling paint*
Allow to dry
Paint entire ceiling with one (1) coat premium ceiling paint*
No problem


*Might I suggest Benjamin Moore Muresco Ceiling White


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

and like it was said, wait for that last coat to dry before you wet your pants about flashing. Like at least 4 hours.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

...or overnight
Ceilings are like that


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I find that if I seal a water stain with BIN shellac (l like 2 coats) , I sand it really well with fine paper, then spot roll (w/ mini roller) acrylic primer, then spot roll ceiling paint, then full coat ceiling paint- I do not have a problem with flashing. maybe it's overkill but it doesn't take much time- make sure you roll so texture stays the same.


----------



## superiorceilings (May 4, 2008)

Not seeing the stain as I use only the best primer/sealer which is zinnser. I have used many sealers and zinnser is by far the most adequate for my applciations.

I am seeing as you would call it the flashing. I am most likely not allowing the paint to dry fully before leaving the residence but I had informed the home owner if they could see the undercoat over the top coat to give me a call, that was 3 days ago and still noting so it should be okay. I was just a little worried as I generally use the zinnser oil base and than apply a texture such as popcorn over that where as this one was a flat ceiling and I could see the undercoat over the top coat but drying time appears to be the issue.

I like zinnser as the dry time is generally 45-60 minutes and you can apply a top coat over it after just 1-2 hours.

I like the idea of sanding the sealer as well and spot coating, I am going to have to attempt this on my next project.

Thanks guys, your input is definately appreciated and you more than answered my questions and concerns.

Very much appreciated to all.....


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

The easiest way to go is one coat of BIN on the spots, and then depending on the condition of the rest of the ceiling either 1) a spot prime with SW Master hide plus one whole coat or 2) 2 coats of master hide, its a great product that doesn't get enough recognition


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It may be that the oil/shellac base primer is too thick. You are probably seeing the light refracting differently on the spot you primed compared to the rest of the ceiling. 

I find a thinner sealer like BIN, for spot priming, allows deeper penetration and less "shine" once the flat finish is dried.

When practical, I try to prime the whole ceiling to keep a consistent sheen.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Was this an acoustic ceiling?


----------

